# Taurus Model 425 .41 Mag Casings Split



## Chastran (Jul 15, 2013)

I picked up a like-new Taurus Model 425 in .41 Mag and took it to the range today for the first time. First five shots, no problem. Second five rounds no problem until I swung the cylinder out to eject and found one of the casings split. Third five rounds no problem, again until I swung the cylinder out to eject and found three split casings. One of the split casings was lodged in the cylinder and had to be tapped out with a punch and hammer. Ammo was Remington Express 41 Remington Magnum 210 Grain Soft Point (R41MG1). Any ideas? I'm inclined to send it back to Taurus, but wanted to check here first. As I said, gun is like new, sharp rifling, absolutely not a mark on the finish.


----------



## Chastran (Jul 15, 2013)

*An update....*



Chastran said:


> I picked up a like-new Taurus Model 425 in .41 Mag and took it to the range today for the first time. First five shots, no problem. Second five rounds no problem until I swung the cylinder out to eject and found one of the casings split. Third five rounds no problem, again until I swung the cylinder out to eject and found three split casings. One of the split casings was lodged in the cylinder and had to be tapped out with a punch and hammer. Ammo was Remington Express 41 Remington Magnum 210 Grain Soft Point (R41MG1). Any ideas? I'm inclined to send it back to Taurus, but wanted to check here first. As I said, gun is like new, sharp rifling, absolutely not a mark on the finish.


Examination of the cases revealed that they were not only split, but bulged. As a matter of fact, for those of you familiar with the rimless .45 ACP cartridge, the fired .41 mag cartridges had a similar appearance, with the cartridge
body blown out to nearly the diameter of the rim. Now, having just bought a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44 mag, I decided to see if an unfired .44 mag cartridge would fit the cylinder. It did, exactly. So, what I have is a Taurus Model 425, marked .41 Magnum, that left the factory with a .44 Magnum cylinder. The barrel is .41 cal, because a .44 cal bullet won't even begin to fit the barrel. If I wasn't using a speed loader, I might have realized that there was something wrong from the beginning. A .41 mag cartridge has entirely too much play in the cylinder, consequently they're blowing out. So, getting everything together to call Taurus tomorrow and, from what I've read here, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Legendary Taurus quality control strikes yet again!

Why go to Vegas? Just buy a Taurus instead: It's just as much a crapshoot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like You purchased the gun used?
Could have been worked on or repaired by an Independent other then Taurus ?


----------

